# Building your own intel mac???



## Yisrael (Oct 3, 2007)

I have searched through the forums and didn't see anything about this, maybe I missed it. Is it possible to build an intel computer and load Leopard on it since the new macs run leopard? Is it just crazy for me to think this is possible? If you guys no anything on this subject that would be awesome! Thanks
-Yisrael


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes, it is possible.

OSx86


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Not suggested for anything requiring stability though; OSx86 boxes are entirely unsupported by Apple, and are prone to stability and driver issues.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You can also Upgrade a MacMini

Dave


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Cool. Do you think I could upgrade a MM Core Solo?
**update** Read a bit further in the comments section, and YES you can upgrade the Solo to a 2.16 Duo!

I think I will attempt this upgrade over the holidays


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

can you do it to a Macbook?? Anyone know? I'll have to read up on this...

nope nevermind.... Not possible.


----------



## jmcm (Sep 13, 2005)

neufelni said:


> Yes, it is possible.
> 
> OSx86


But against the OS X license agreement.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

You reminded me of this web page that I recently read through. I'm just about enough of a nerd tinkerer to give it a try. Just about.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

zlinger said:


> Cool. Do you think I could upgrade a MM Core Solo?
> **update** Read a bit further in the comments section, and YES you can upgrade the Solo to a 2.16 Duo!
> 
> I think I will attempt this upgrade over the holidays


Where it all began

The wire method for opening the Mac Mini case

Dave


----------



## Yisrael (Oct 3, 2007)

The reason I was asking is I want to build an intel quad core mac basically just for recording and I guess for the nerd sake of it . I put together a wish list on newegg.com and I can build one for about $600 to $700 that is equivalent to about $3000 from apple.com. I want to put it in an imac g3 shell because those are deff the coolest computers in the world. I will put the wish list up here when I can. If you guys think I am totally nuts or if you have seen something like this then let me know.
thanks
Merry Christmas!


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

jmcm said:


> But against the OS X license agreement.


..even if you brand your case with an apple logo? it does say _Apple Branded..._


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

spoonie said:


> ..even if you brand your case with an apple logo? it does say _Apple Branded..._


... that means made by Apple. Putting an Apple sticker on it doesn't brand it. :lmao:


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Been there done that, bought the real thing and never looked back. I love a challenge and had been hacking my old XP machine to act more and more like OSX when I finally woke up and realized that if I wanted a Mac that it was going to be far less of a headache to just buy the real thing. I had most of the OSX86 project working but there was always little things that didn't work properly.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Yisrael said:


> If you guys think I am totally nuts or if you have seen something like this then let me know.
> thanks
> Merry Christmas!


You asked, so I'm telling you.

I *guarantee* the result of your experiment, though probably a fun project, will be THE most unreliable and frustrating Mac you have ever laid hands on.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

I would say follow the recommended hardware from the wiki. My friend built an intel osx server following that stuff, he highly recommends it. 0 problems.

From my understanding, its different driver support between each version, 10.4.9 may not support what 10.4.8 had as its all maintained by unknown community members.

Find the hardware that matches a release version and you should be fine.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Well...

I've been a mac user all my life.

I've owned about 20 different macs now. I upgrade my laptops every 1.5 years, etc etc. Typing from my macbook and I've just ordered a new iMac....

But I am going to try and build one. Partially for fun. More and more people are having perfect success. With the release of the new uphuck iatkos...and kalyway, you'd be surprised at what is being done.. 

I would never turn my back on apple, this is more or less a fun experiment for something to do t the Holidays.

Ive read numerous success stories and many people benchmarking WAY above loaded Quad MacPros from apple .......and stable, solid systems... sure you have an ugly PC box.. but should be fun.

I will document everything. I got all the parts today and will be doing this over the holidays,. I'll take photos and document all my experiences for ehmacers.

Again, I'm an apple die hard .. but just reading OSX86 for the past few weeks got me VERY interested to try it out. I'm not condoning it, and my wife says by bringing an ugly PC into our house its like bringing the devil in! LOL. My wife said it has to stay hidden while I work as only our macs are on display.

But after weeks of reading the OSX86 project... I can't agree with people any more that its not possible. The site and stories has made me a believer that IT IS being done and its working properly.

Sure there are issues.. But I also think Apple computers are changing. Since Apple has become more mainstream in the past 3 years, I've NEVER had as many problems as I have with my past few computers.. Quality is changing, times are changing, apples pricing isnt..

The whole EULA argument is interesting too as Kosh points out putting a sticker on it, doesnt brand it APPLE but the OSX EULA supposedly states (apple labeled) not branded, just labeled.. people have suggested... that a label may legitimately get people out of any legal troubles that could ever arise..

anyways.. don't get caught up in all the reading.. I spent 3 weeks reading..You'll get hooked and next be ordering parts from NCIX! Stay away.

FYI, you are right. The parts can be bought for around $600 bucks.. But who really knows how inferior these parts are compared to whats in the supported mac (not to mention CLEAN in the mac, Laid out so perfectly, no ugly cables) This stuff is all damn ugly.

I spent about $900 bucks on the parts (choosing whats considered the most compatible mother board - 8 Gigs of Ram, 2 HD's, and a Video Card...) the equivalent of about $7000 CDN MacPro from Apple (Assuming I bought all ram and HD upgrades direct from Apple.

The LifeHacker article is great, but yah for $500 bucks more you can a beautiful iMac, keyboard, display, mouse and support (for a year)

I will start a new thread if allowed for people who want to follow along.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Yisrael said:


> I put together a wish list on newegg.com and I can build one for about $600 to $700 that is equivalent to about $3000 from apple.com


I don't believe that for a second. What I do believe is that some of the features you want only come on a Mac Pro. But the Mac Pro will come with more or be a better performer than a $3000 Mac.

*Except* for RAM. Apple overcharges for RAM. Just get that elsewhere. Keep in mind the Mac Pro uses a more expensive type of RAM, but Apple still overcharges.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

hayesk said:


> I don't believe that for a second. What I do believe is that some of the features you want only come on a Mac Pro. But the Mac Pro will come with more or be a better performer than a $3000 Mac.
> 
> *Except* for RAM. Apple overcharges for RAM. Just get that elsewhere. Keep in mind the Mac Pro uses a more expensive type of RAM, but Apple still overcharges.


You can not believe whatever you want but some people believe many of us have fallen under the apple marketing spell.. I used to believe it to! Nothing compares to a mac... Then I started to have problems with my macs... as we get bigger, the problems get more rampant... Just saw a post about "apple becoming the next microsoft"


And what we're paying for is form factor, clean packaging and 1 year of support for basic components and a low cost ( be it, high quality) OS.

Again, I'm a hard core apple fan but what the user is saying is more or less correct.

The components can be purchased for probably less.. minus a powermac case (which can and is also being bought for hackintoshes - one mint condition just went for $45 bucks on ebay) and any other proprietary parts.

As for saying the MacPro uses a high quality ram? They use various kinds of ram, always changing and which can always be purchased for minimal prices. What is the secret ram you speak of?


Finally, the switch to intel and the OS being totally hacked to run on home made machines is inevitable. These guys figure things out one way or another.

AND A P.S.

When these threads get started here, chances are they will get heated and debated till the cows come home. The only thing I have to say, I'm not advocating one way or another. Come to my house and you'll find 4 macs running all in sync.

BUT, before jumping to conclusions and making a claim one way or another, take the time to do some reading. I did and was shocked at what I've learned.

OH and as I said I would document my project . So here is my first entry. 
The case just arrived, this massive, huge black Sonata 3 Case. I went to remove the case from the box and my finger was cut on a small piece of sharp metal protruding from the back of this gigantic mother of a case. That wouldn't happen with a clean, powermac. Hackintosh - Strike 1


----------



## Yisrael (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow! I didn't mean to open pandoras' box with this thread but I guess it was inevitable. I don't know much about computers especially macs but I do know that the tech world is quickly surpassing my powerbook. I got it about 2.5 years ago mostly to record with, now it kinda lags, I just got a 2gig ram upgrade but still seams a little slow for power hungry recording software. I was mainly wanting to build it for recording. I have looked around the net to see if this was being done, I haven't really found anything on this yet (of course I almost have to do a google search to find ebay) Tell me where you guys are finding this info.


----------



## Yisrael (Oct 3, 2007)

oh yeah... I thought it would be cool to put it in the imac g3 computers and use the original display


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Yisrael said:


> oh yeah... I thought it would be cool to put it in the imac g3 computers and use the original display



Google osx86 or

search for insanelymac


----------



## Yisrael (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome! I'll do that!


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I recently tried installing Tiger 10.4.8 onto a VMWare machine on a Dell PC. It installed, but it sucked ****. I wasted hours trying to troubleshoot drivers, boot errors, etc. I was fun for about an hour... but I ended up with a bad headache. A real Mac is the only way to go... don't waste your time with osx86.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

Whats with all this nay saying.

Let the man try it, its not going to hurt you.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

zlinger said:


> I recently tried installing Tiger 10.4.8 onto a VMWare machine on a Dell PC. It installed, but it sucked ****. I wasted hours trying to troubleshoot drivers, boot errors, etc. I was fun for about an hour... but I ended up with a bad headache. A real Mac is the only way to go... don't waste your time with osx86.



Is your dell listed in the HCL?
DId you follow a step-by-step guide...

FYI, Dells suck.. that could be why it sucked..


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

No such thing as Apple having superior hardware anymore, they all use the same components now. If you want a nice eye opener look into where and how Apple laptops are put together.  

You'll soon see why their failure and defect rate is now on par with their Winbloz counterparts.  Ya 'Mac' ram....that's always been a fav of mine. :lmao: 

That being said, they still look prettier.


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

my p4 2.4, apple-labeled hackintosh runs just fine. 

what isnt "macish" about it is that it cost me a sum total of $59 in parts. since i'm not running tiger on my g5 anymore, and i bought leopard, i have my oem os license to run on it.

what is NOT macish about it:
1. i'm now a noob in linux line commands. you have to be to get it to work. is it interesting? sure. do i want to know this stuff? no.

2. no easy updates.

3. w/o buying the proper hardware - in my case, i'm using an asus mobo from 2002 - you won't get all the features that you want and/or need. on my g5, i run dual-monitors for logic audio - w/o the proper dual-DVI card on this end, the OS doesn't see the DVI+VGA output - at least, not properly.

i think its neat, but for what i'm doing (at least, with the hardware i had sitting around) it's not ready for primetime. it sure helps me load up old 1999 cakewalk files through parallels though!

now if i had an intel "badaxe" mobo and a core2 chip - it's a different story entirely and i've seen them running leopard very, very quickly.

with all that said, my next upgrade is probably a used core2 mac, not a core2 hac.

YMMV.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

John Clay said:


> Not suggested for anything requiring stability though; OSx86 boxes are entirely unsupported by Apple, and are prone to stability and driver issues.


So are billions of clone PC's with OEM Windows.


----------



## Yisrael (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep. I am just trying to look for a cheaper solution for logic recording than buying a stock or upgraded mac and then replacing it every couple of years because its obsolete again. The only thing that scares me about this project is dumping a ton of money and a ton of time into this and still not getting everything to work properly (I can barely get my printer to work sometimes). I have the worst luck with computers.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

lindmar said:


> Is your dell listed in the HCL?
> DId you follow a step-by-step guide...
> 
> FYI, Dells suck.. that could be why it sucked..


That was probably the problem.. the Dell.. it is a P4 with a RAIDed setup.. all customized, so driver issues were probably causing havoc. Maybe it was the VMWare machine??

I read that people can increase success if they aim to match the components as close as possible to what was used for the Hac OS X build selected...


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

spoonie said:


> my p4 2.4, apple-labeled hackintosh runs just fine.
> 
> what isnt "macish" about it is that it cost me a sum total of $59 in parts. since i'm not running tiger on my g5 anymore, and i bought leopard, i have my oem os license to run on it.
> 
> ...


I bought the badaxe and core 2 chip.
I've never built a computer in my life.

I thought it would be easy.. It was a bit harder then I thought. I've completed 3/5 steps and leo is installing as we speak.

Will report back after.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Built the computer today.

Leopard is running like a leopard. Have been running xbenchs all day against fully loaded mac pros...dual 3.0 with 8 gig rocks me, but most macpros are easily surpassed in preliminary benchmarking...


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm happy for you, but give it some time and I will happily stand by my prediction. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

chas_m said:


> I'm happy for you, but give it some time and I will happily stand by my prediction. Enjoy it while it lasts.



Well, yeah time will tell.
Like I said, it was a test (*where I never imagined I'd finish in a few hours and be working - This was my christmas project supposed to take a few weeks*). 

And you very well may be right, crappy PC components or the super ultra, top secret , special components apple is using. But time will tell. I stand by my word, Apple is changing.. quality of builds/components is changing to keep up with the growing popularity. My latest mac computer have spent so much time in repair.

My parents have ordered two new macs in the past year, both out of the box needed repairs and things fixed....

My grandmother bought an iMac - major issues causing her major headaches - back to apple....

my macbook - 4 times in to get Apple Care.

For a guy whos never built a computer, let alone touched terminal before yesterday, a few hours to be up and running at speeds wiping the floors with genuine loaded macpros is pretty amazing.

There are some bugs already which I've found but so far this machine chews up everything I throw at it, with amazing speeds. 

The "About this Mac" only reads the computer as a 2.4GHZ Unknown whereas geekbench immediately recognizes it as 2.4 Core 2 Duo Quad Processor.

iTunes doesnt want to burn CD's but Toast has no issues.
Screensharing/File Sharing with my other macs works flawlessly.
Printer is working and immediatley recognized
All USB drives working.

Today i'll be running some FCP/Adobe Testing.
Will report back later.


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

are you running sata driver or pata? 

if sata, are they reading more than 127gig? i heard that's an issue.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

lindmar said:


> Well, yeah time will tell.
> Like I said, it was a test (*where I never imagined I'd finish in a few hours and be working - This was my christmas project supposed to take a few weeks*).


As I said, congrats -- that's very impressive and I hope you enjoy it. Can't help but notice the following though:



> There are some bugs already which I've found
> 
> The "About this Mac" only reads the computer as a 2.4GHZ Unknown
> 
> iTunes doesnt want to burn CD's


Nothing show-stopping there, but what I originally said was that your frankenmac will be, long-term, unreliable and frustrating. This is the beginning of what I was talking about. No Mac I've ever owned had those sorts of issues out of the box.

I've got nothing against people building a frankenmac for fun and learning, and I hope you get a lot of enjoyment from your machine. However, you have to recognise that you're a) hurting Apple by doing this and b) violating your legal agreement with them.

These are two things that, as someone who appreciates what Apple does, I have no interest in doing.


----------



## Yisrael (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got nothing against people building a frankenmac for fun and learning, and I hope you get a lot of enjoyment from your machine. However, you have to recognise that you're a) hurting Apple by doing this and b) violating your legal agreement with them.

These are two things that, as someone who appreciates what Apple does, I have no interest in doing.[/QUOTE]


I don't understand what legal agreement he has broken. If he has an illegal copy of leopard then that would be illegal but if he bought it and isn't running it on another computer then thats ok. And as long as his case is tagged apple then by their policy thats technically ok too, right? For the fact that your hurting apple, I mean, lets be serious about this. Every time you fix something yourself you are hurting someone. If you build a pc you are hurting a thousand other computer companies and if you build a mac you are hurting apple. If you go with linux then you are hurting pc and apple. If you walk to your car, you probably hurt ants in the grass. If you use ethanol then you can inevitably driving the price of corn up and causing third world populations to not be able to afford that one staple. I am sorry for ranting but I have read forum after forum where people keep bringing this up and its getting kinda old. Look at how many computer breakthroughs have been made be people doing stuff like this.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Yisrael said:


> I've got nothing against people building a frankenmac for fun and learning, and I hope you get a lot of enjoyment from your machine. However, you have to recognise that you're a) hurting Apple by doing this and b) violating your legal agreement with them.
> 
> These are two things that, as someone who appreciates what Apple does, I have no interest in doing.



I don't understand what legal agreement he has broken. If he has an illegal copy of leopard then that would be illegal but if he bought it and isn't running it on another computer then thats ok. And as long as his case is tagged apple then by their policy thats technically ok too, right? For the fact that your hurting apple, I mean, lets be serious about this. Every time you fix something yourself you are hurting someone. If you build a pc you are hurting a thousand other computer companies and if you build a mac you are hurting apple. If you go with linux then you are hurting pc and apple. If you walk to your car, you probably hurt ants in the grass. If you use ethanol then you can inevitably driving the price of corn up and causing third world populations to not be able to afford that one staple. I am sorry for ranting but I have read forum after forum where people keep bringing this up and its getting kinda old. Look at how many computer breakthroughs have been made be people doing stuff like this.[/quote]


I am running SATA.

Just ran Geekbench.
Scored 5129

Here are some numbers for comparison.
Primate Labs Blog : Mac Performance (August 2007)

Beat the MacPro stock by almost 2000 points.
Coming just under the Mac Pro Dual Core at 3 gig.

*EDIT
I ran the initial tests while installing Adobe CS3, listening to itunes and with bonecho open - will clear out Activity Monitor and run on a clean slate.
* 
Will be overclocking over the holidays to retest...


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

wow, awesome. my 2.4 ghz non-sse3 chip benched better than my single 1.6 - which is no surprise - both benched in the mid 1,000's - 5000 is awesome :yikes: 

right now, my hac isnt fast enough to toss my g5 in the classifies. great stuff.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

spoonie said:


> wow, awesome. my 2.4 ghz non-sse3 chip benched better than my single 1.6 - which is no surprise - both benched in the mid 1,000's - 5000 is awesome :yikes:
> 
> right now, my hac isnt fast enough to toss my g5 in the classifies. great stuff.


Just ran again,

clocked in at 5337

HERE is the link.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

lindmar said:


> My parents have ordered two new macs in the past year, both out of the box needed repairs and things fixed....
> 
> My grandmother bought an iMac - major issues causing her major headaches - back to apple....
> 
> my macbook - 4 times in to get Apple Care.


Sounds like it must be a genetic problem in your family.
I've had 5 Macs, currently have 4 operating spanning 6 years, and have never had a hardware problem yet.
I feel like the money I spend on AppleCare is wasted, but I do like the feeling of knowing "should" I have a problem, there is some hope of assistance.
Even with software problems, in most cases they can be traced back to the chair in front of the computer.
jb.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

jamesB said:


> Sounds like it must be a genetic problem in your family.
> I've had 5 Macs, currently have 4 operating spanning 6 years, and have never had a hardware problem yet.
> I feel like the money I spend on AppleCare is wasted, but I do like the feeling of knowing "should" I have a problem, there is some hope of assistance.
> Even with software problems, in most cases they can be traced back to the chair in front of the computer.
> jb.


James, thats what I'm saying, ALL the problems have come in the past two years.

I never had an issue before.

These were out of the box issues. My grandparents imac had a dead power connector out of the box on their imac.

My parents had to have the entire logic board displayed. 

My parents macbook needed a whole new trackpad out of the box.
My last macbook needed a new keyboard and display. (at which the repaid facility put a french keyboard on)

Anyways.. Time will tell with the hackintosh.

But Im not trying to argue over quality of components, apple uses quality! BUT as the popularity and market share grows we've seen WAY more problems over the past few years


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Wow!!!...Lot's of hits on this thread.
Now if we can just get Sonnettech to get interested.

I could see them making MacMini upgrades at least,
I wonder why they haven't already?



Dave


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

dolawren said:


> Wow!!!...Lot's of hits on this thread.
> Now if we can just get Sonnettech to get interested.
> 
> I could see them making MacMini upgrades at least,
> ...


Just a note, hackintosh is still running without a hitch.

Have successfully installed an 8800GT. There are a few bugs with this card since the drivers are 10.5.2 developer drivers.

System is a rocket. Fastest (fake) mac I've ever owned.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

dolawren said:


> Wow!!!...Lot's of hits on this thread.
> Now if we can just get Sonnettech to get interested.
> 
> I could see them making MacMini upgrades at least,
> ...


Like what? CPU? Intel has one's you can upgrade with at a much more affordable cost then Sonnet ever would. Their CPU upgrades were always astronomical in price versus performance gain. What else could Sonnet make to upgrade a Mini?


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

I want to try and get my 3 year old dual 3Ghz xeon box working with OSX just to see if I can do it. I know the SCSI controller in there will never work (39160) so I'll pull the card and SCSI drives and put a SATA drive for my experiment. One big ugly box  Its currently got 2GB RAM and a Nvidia 7800GS which may or may not work. 











Its a little bigger than my old G4


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

contoursvt said:


> I want to try and get my 3 year old dual 3Ghz xeon box working with OSX just to see if I can do it. I know the SCSI controller in there will never work (39160) so I'll pull the card and SCSI drives and put a SATA drive for my experiment. One big ugly box  Its currently got 2GB RAM and a Nvidia 7800GS which may or may not work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it a shot.

I did some overclocking tonight.
My geekbench scores are up over 1500 points!
Scoring an astonishing 6800 points! Xbench scores way up at 190.

Machine seems a little less stables at 3.2ghz speeds, crashed once on startup. First crash of the entire hackintosh.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

contoursvt said:


> I want to try and get my 3 year old dual 3Ghz xeon box working with OSX just to see if I can do it. I know the SCSI controller in there will never work (39160) so I'll pull the card and SCSI drives and put a SATA drive for my experiment. One big ugly box


OH CRIPES!!

Jeebus, man, give us a little WARNING before you throw something that ugly at us! WOW YIKES!

I spend my days surrounded by beautiful things, it didn't hit me how long it's been since I had to look at such blah and unnatural colours, ugly shapes, horrible aesthetics. MY EYYYYYYYESSSSS!!!

And don't even get me STARTED on that WALLPAPER!!!

:lmao:


----------



## contoursvt (May 1, 2005)

LOL ya the wallpaper and room's colour gotta change 

PS. The box is beautiful once you crack it open. Its beauty comes from the inside 



chas_m said:


> OH CRIPES!!
> 
> Jeebus, man, give us a little WARNING before you throw something that ugly at us! WOW YIKES!
> 
> ...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Oscar Wilde's deathbed quotation: "My wallpaper and I are fighting a duel to the death. One or other of us has to go."


While I have to say, its a lot different havent an ugly black box by my desk, if I don't look down and look strait at the monitor, I'm in apple heaven.

Benchmarks stables at 6300! Taking some video of apps starting/running.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I've been looking at getting a used G5 but in the meantime my parents, brother, and I have upgraded our PC's so I have a whole lot of spare pc parts kicking around so I will be trying to install OS X on whatever I put together. If it doesn't work it will at least serve as a good learning opportunity and I will have a copy of Leopard for my old thrusty eMac.

Laterz


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

K_OS said:


> I've been looking at getting a used G5 but in the meantime my parents, brother, and I have upgraded our PC's so I have a whole lot of spare pc parts kicking around so I will be trying to install OS X on whatever I put together. If it doesn't work it will at least serve as a good learning opportunity and I will have a copy of Leopard for my old thrusty eMac.
> 
> Laterz



Whats parts to do you?
Check the compatibility lists so you dont waste time on parts that dont work?

mobo is most important for stability..


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

lindmar said:


> Whats parts to do you?
> Check the compatibility lists so you dont waste time on parts that dont work?
> 
> mobo is most important for stability..


that's the thing I haven't done an inventory of all the parts yet but will get it done over the weekend, the only thing for sure that I have are 2 AMD Athlon cpu's and one Intel P4 3.6GHz with a Asus mobo. Thanx for the info and I will check those compatibility lists in the meantime and get familiar with them.

Laterz


----------



## spoonie (Nov 25, 2007)

you'll need AMD64's - or - whichever of the "regular" AMD chips switched over to add SSE2 support..

the p4 should work just fine, moreso if it is sse3 capable.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

spoonie said:


> you'll need AMD64's - or - whichever of the "regular" AMD chips switched over to add SSE2 support..
> 
> the p4 should work just fine, moreso if it is sse3 capable.


Just played a blazing fast game of Command and Conquer 3 on my system.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

chas_m said:


> OH CRIPES!!
> 
> Jeebus, man, give us a little WARNING before you throw something that ugly at us! WOW YIKES!
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Just a bump, have gotten a bunch of PM's about this project. The hackintosh is running perfect (99%) since day one.

Since my g4 mdd HD crapped out its now my main computer in the house.

Am going to either build another or buy an iMac.
We'll see, if Cinema Display prices go down I will build a second.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

lindmar said:


> I don't understand what legal agreement he has broken. If he has an illegal copy of leopard then that would be illegal but if he bought it and isn't running it on another computer then thats ok.


No, it isn't ok. When you buy a copy of MacOS X, you are buying a license to run it on a computer made by Apple. It's pretty simple. Running MacOS X on a computer not made by Apple is illegal, plain and simple.

And whether or not you think you are hurting Apple, consider this. How much money do you think it takes to develop MacOS X? Do you think it only costs $129 per user? You would be wrong there. Apple uses profits from hardware to subsidize MacOS development. If everyone built their own Intel box, Apple would either close up shop or increase the price of MacOS X.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

hayesk said:


> No, it isn't ok. When you buy a copy of MacOS X, you are buying a license to run it on a computer made by Apple. It's pretty simple. Running MacOS X on a computer not made by Apple is illegal, plain and simple.
> 
> And whether or not you think you are hurting Apple, consider this. How much money do you think it takes to develop MacOS X? Do you think it only costs $129 per user? You would be wrong there. Apple uses profits from hardware to subsidize MacOS development. If everyone built their own Intel box, Apple would either close up shop or increase the price of MacOS X.


Specifically, you are breaking the End User License Agreement, which can be found here:
http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/macosx105.pdf



> 2. Permitted License Uses and Restrictions.
> A. Single Use. This License allows you to install, use and run one (1) copy of the Apple Software on a single Apple-labeled computer at a time. *You agree not to install, use
> or run the Apple Software on any non-Apple-labeled computer, or to enable others to do so.* This License does not allow the Apple Software to exist on more than one
> computer at a time, and you may not make the Apple Software available over a network where it could be used by multiple computers at the same time.


----------



## rhrechka (Jan 6, 2008)

hayesk said:


> No, it isn't ok. When you buy a copy of MacOS X, you are buying a license to run it on a computer made by Apple. It's pretty simple. Running MacOS X on a computer not made by Apple is illegal, plain and simple.



So by your argument, installing Windows on an Intel would be illegal? I'm having a hard time with that statement.


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

The solution would be to move your intel parts into a mac case and call it a Mac Pro. Same hardware, apple branded chasis...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

rhrechka said:


> So by your argument, installing Windows on an Intel would be illegal? I'm having a hard time with that statement.


Microsoft does not manufacture computer hardware, so your point is moot. Apple manufactures both hardware and software, and arguably produces the software in order to sell more hardware. Microsoft produces the software to sell more software. There is no such licensing restriction on Windows.


----------



## rhrechka (Jan 6, 2008)

John Clay said:


> Specifically, you are breaking the End User License Agreement, which can be found here:
> http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/macosx105.pdf


WOW! I wouldn't have believed it not unless I saw it. So does anyone know if Windows has the same agreement on their License?


----------



## rhrechka (Jan 6, 2008)

John Clay said:


> Microsoft does not manufacture computer hardware, so your point is moot. Apple manufactures both hardware and software, and arguably produces the software in order to sell more hardware. Microsoft produces the software to sell more software. There is no such licensing restriction on Windows.


I see your point....


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

rhrechka said:


> WOW! I wouldn't have believed it not unless I saw it. So does anyone know if Windows has the same agreement on their License?


Since Microsoft doesn't make their own boxes, it wouldn't make sense to have a similar clause. Here is the Vista EULA - http://download.microsoft.com/docum...lish_36d0fe99-75e4-4875-8153-889cf5105718.pdf

Closest I can find is a clause regarding "licensed devices", but I'm fairly sure that just means the device you purchased the license for (or that came with the license).


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

John Clay said:


> Specifically, you are breaking the End User License Agreement, which can be found here:
> http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/macosx105.pdf



Some of the bigger "hackintoshers" believe that if challenged this could be fought. The "Apple labeled" term is vague... 

If I stick an Apple sticker on an Antec Sonata Case then essentially its Apple labeled...maybe not genuinely apple manufactured or constructed by Apple.. but it is labeled.

I know the point is moot and the argument is silly, I'm just staring what some of these hard core hackers believe. I however would have never believed it could be done until I tried let alone done SO well....


----------



## rhrechka (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I for one applaud you Lindmar :clap:


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

what is the diff between what you are doing and bootcamp?

Are you saying I can install windows on my Mac without using bootcamp?


----------



## zmttoxics (Oct 16, 2007)

kgeorge78 said:


> what is the diff between what you are doing and bootcamp?
> 
> Are you saying I can install windows on my Mac without using bootcamp?


No, windows does not support the mac firmware. You need mac bootcamp to handle booting of the windows.


----------



## kgeorge78 (Sep 8, 2003)

What exaclty does bootcamp do?
It seems like it boots natively into Windows when I use it.

Bootcamp must run some sort of bootup drivers before the windows xp cd boots up.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Bootcamp doesn't "do" anything.

It is a setup assistant that facilitates the creation of a bootable Windows partition, and it also creates a CD full of Windows drivers to ensure compatibility on Mac hardware.

That's all it does. Once the Windows partition is successfully set up, Bootcamp plays no further role.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

hayesk said:


> No, it isn't ok. When you buy a copy of MacOS X, you are buying a license to run it on a computer made by Apple. It's pretty simple. Running MacOS X on a computer not made by Apple is illegal, plain and simple.
> 
> And whether or not you think you are hurting Apple, consider this. How much money do you think it takes to develop MacOS X? Do you think it only costs $129 per user? You would be wrong there. Apple uses profits from hardware to subsidize MacOS development. If everyone built their own Intel box, Apple would either close up shop or increase the price of MacOS X.





John Clay said:


> Specifically, you are breaking the End User License Agreement, which can be found here:
> http://images.apple.com/legal/sla/docs/macosx105.pdf



I'm not a lawyer and if there is one on ehmac please advise; technically, breaking the EULA is not illegal per se but a tort. As such, the government can not haul you in front of a criminal court because you broke the Apple EULA but Apple can sue you in a civil court for breaking the EULA.


----------

